

Backbone CollectionView Plus Plus - davidgbeck
http://rotundasoftware.github.io/backbone.collectionView/
So you are using backbone.js and need to render a collection. What about when people click on your models? They should get selected right?? What about when they drag them around, the collection should reorder itself right? This collection view class will help you, check out the demo page.
======
jyz
Very cool, man!

